# Greek yogurt for tear stains?



## MopTop Havanese

Is Greed yogurt what some of you are using for tear stains? Or is it a different type of yogurt- I need to do something for one of my girls that has pretty bad stains- I did a search on greek yogurt but mostly what came up is for poop issues.
Help!


----------



## CacheHavs

Katie,
Yes the Greek Yogurt does help with the tear staining as it has pro-biotics in it.
I use it with my dogs and I think it even helps with just the tearing alone ( I have less wet faces) as well as with the staining.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver used to get tearstain but once I started giving him Trader Joe's Greek Yogurt he hasn't had any..................
That was a long time ago.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Thanks girls- Justice has such a cute cut so that I can see her face, but her tear stains are pretty bad- I really want to try and clear them up.
We are on day 2 of greek yogurt...I will let you know if it works!
The funny thing.....the only ingredient in it is cultured grade A non-fat milk. This is Dannon brand Greek yogurt....


----------



## Mojo's Mom

There is nothing special about Greek yogurt ingredients, it's just the texture. My girlfriend has always given her dogs yogurt twice a day every day, and her Havanese Nellie has bad staining. On the other hand, Mojo hardly ever gets yogurt and he has very little staining. 

It may depend on the dog. In any case, easy to try, nothing to lose. And otherwise very good for the dog.


----------



## CacheHavs

Mojo's Mom said:


> There is nothing special about Greek yogurt ingredients, it's just the texture. My girlfriend has always given her dogs yogurt twice a day every day, and her Havanese Nellie has bad staining. On the other hand, Mojo hardly ever gets yogurt and he has very little staining.
> 
> It may depend on the dog. In any case, easy to try, nothing to lose. And otherwise very good for the dog.


I have had great success with the Greek yogurt. The Greek yogurt is thicker and richer than regular yogurt, and typically contains lower sugar, higher protein and higher amounts of probiotics. The probiotics has shown to help the chemical balance and reduce the tearing as well as the bacteria that causes the staining.
[FONT=&quot]Most veterinary eye specialists believe the actual cause of tear staining is excess tearing. When the face hair is wet from excess tearing it is the breeding ground for bacteria and yeast. One of the most common yeast infections is Ptyrosporin or Red Yeast which causes a deep reddish-brown stain. Low grade bacterial infections in the tear ducts are also common and may cause excess tearing and staining. 
The term _probiotics_ originates from the Greek word that means "for life." When ingested, these living microorganisms replenish the microflora in your pet's intestinal tract. This results in the promotion of a number of health-enhancing functions, including enhanced digestive function.[/FONT]

Granted, like any thing it may not always work for every dog, however if it does not work then your dog should be checked for other health issues, such as blocked tear ducts, ear infections, etc.

Here are two different dogs of mine that had the tear staining before I put them on the Greek yogurt and then an after picture.

First two pictures are Oskarka and the last two are of Zmrzlina. Zmrzlina's are even better today, the second picture is of her after about 2 months maybe closer to 3, on the Greek yogurt, she has now been on it for about 5 months and the stains are almost gone.


----------



## shimpli

Wow... I was giving Ache all natural plain yogurt but I am going to buy the greek one today. I didn't know about the probiotics. Thanks for the explanation, Heather. BTW, beautiful dogs !!!
How much and how many times a day do you give the yogurt ?


----------



## Julie

This may seem like a silly question--but what is greek yogurt? I mean--is it actually called greek yogurt or does it have another name like a brand or something? I'd like to try it for Quincy's muzzle staining....and yet---I live in the sticks where there are like 2-3 kinds of yogurt. Dannon and A&E...maybe a Blue Bunny yogurt. What one would you buy?:ear:


----------



## Kathie

Another even sillier question. Does it have to be plain or can you give them a flavored variety. Julie, I too live in the sticks and don't have much to choose from!


----------



## CacheHavs

Here is a web site that I found about the different Greek Yogurts http://www.buzzle.com/articles/greek-yogurt-brands.html I copy and pasted it below too.

Please note that some of the brands like Dannon have a lot more sugar in them, so all I can say is do your homework.

I like the Trader Joe's brand, which I can only get when I go to the city, other wise I feed the Greek Gods brand. I would only feed the plain yogurt over the flavor ones.



> *Best Greek Yogurt Brands*
> 
> Before we get started, for those of you who don't know what is Greek yogurt, let me tell you that it is a type of strained yogurt which is made by removing whey out of the yogurt. The process of making Greek yogurt is pretty standard, which typically increases its nutrition facts. When you compare Greek yogurt vs regular yogurt, you would come to know that Greek yogurt contains twice the protein content than the regular yogurt. It is rich in calcium and free from cholesterol and saturated fats. It is the prime reason why substitution of regular yogurt with Greek yogurt has become a sort of trend in the western countries. Well, here are some popular Greek yogurt brands.
> 
> *Chobani Greek Yogurt*
> The word Chobani is derived from the Turkish word shepherd. Chobani is one of the most popular Greek yogurt brands in US and is popular for its extreme thickness and rich taste. According to the manufacturers, Chobani Greek yogurt is low sugar, hormone free 100% natural. You can find different types of yogurts like low fat as well as fruit flavored. The low fat version of Chobani yogurt contains 100 calories per serving while the flavored yogurt contains about 140 calories per serving. Chobani yogurt is also gluten free and has certification by Kosher. Chobani yogurt also fits under the USDA standards about _Lactobacillus bulgaricus_, _Streptococcus thermophilus_, probiotic cultures of _Lactobacillus acidophilus_, _Lactobacillus casei_ and _Bifidus_. Chobani is also said to be safe for the people who usually suffer with food allergies from products like soy, corn and other nuts.
> 
> *Fage Greek Yogurt*
> Fage is one of the popular Greek yogurt brands in the US, which is manufactured by one of the biggest dairy product company of Greece - Fage. It's popular for its state-of-art yogurt making technology that produces about 500 million yogurt pots per year. You can get Fage yogurt in 0% as well as 2% fat versions. 0% Fage Greek yogurt contains 120 calories per serving, while 2% Fage yogurt contains 150 calories per serving. According to the manufacturers, Fage is 100% natural yogurt, which doesn't contain any added thickeners, sweeteners, preservatives and flavors. One of the interesting facts about Fage is that it is made of raw organic milk only. It is 100% gluten free and this Greek yogurt benefits as a great source of protein for vegetarians, pregnant women, diabetics and people who are suffering with gluten intolerance.
> 
> *Oikos Organic Greek Yogurt*
> Oikos Organic Greek Yogurt is one of the most popular Greek yogurt brands, when it comes to organic products. It is made by using fresh organic milk from select family farms while the flavored yogurt is made using organic fruits only. Similar to Chobani, Oikos is also made using five of the important and USDA recommended active cultures, namely _Lactobacillus bulgaricus_, _Streptococcus thermophilus_, _Lactobacillus acidophilus_, _Bifidus_ and _Lactobacillus casei_. For those who are interested to know, I would like to mention that Oikos Greek yogurt is the first certified organic Greek yogurt on the US market. Oikos doesn't contain any artificial flavoring, preservatives, hormones, antibiotics or genetically modified organisms. It is also low on lactose count and hence it is beneficial for health conscious people.
> 
> *Dannon Greek Yogurt*
> Due to the Greek yogurt nutrition facts, lots of people are switching to it and Dannon is one of the most popular of the Greek yogurt brands that they like to start up with. Dannon Greek yogurt is one of the thicker brands of green yogurt which is rich creamy and great to taste. Along with plain flavor, it comes with four more fruit flavors of blueberry, strawberry and honey vanilla. It comes with 0% fat version, which is pretty healthy and beneficial for overall health of a person. One 5.3 oz container of Dannon contains 110 calories, 12 g protein and 16 g of sugar. Dannon is often marketed as the 'fruit on the bottom' yogurt and is popular for the natural fruit flavors. However, some people often complain about its sugar as well as sodium content and hence, to be on a safer side consult your health care provider before consuming it, especially if you are suffering with high cholesterol and diabetes.
> 
> Some other popual Greek yogurt brands include: Yoplait Greek yogurt, Voskos Greek Yogurt, Cascade Fresh Greek Style Yogurt, Greek Gods Yogurt, Trader Joe's Brand Greek Style Yogurt, etc. If you know how to make Greek yogurt at home, then it is even more better. You can use the homemade Greek yogurt the way you want and enjoy its bountiful benefits!
> By Rutuja Jathar
> Published: 8/20/2010


----------



## Milo's Mom

How much yogurt do you give them?


----------



## CacheHavs

Sorry for got to answer how much 
I feed about one tablespoon once a day.


----------



## Sheri

Tucker gets this, too.

I like and use the Greek God's yogurt, and the people around me love it, too! It is richer than the "regular" yogurts.

In fact, a rather interesting fact for me is that, although I am milk intolerant, (a teaspoon of milk sends me running to the bathroom after about 20 minutes!) I can eat Greek Yogurt without any bad effect. So, I use it in place of milk in my morning cereal. It is thick, but yummy, and a little goes a long ways in flavor.


----------



## irnfit

My dogs don't like yogurt, but I do. Chobani is good but I really like the Trader Joe's brand.


----------



## Anne Streeter

Just to add to the discussion, yogurt is VERY easy to make - especially if you have a digital oven - set the temp at 115 degrees. I reconstitute dry milk to double strength. I make 6 5oz. jars at a time. Use any live culture you like (4or 5 Tbsp.) and if you make it at least every 3 weeks, it will stay viable forever. About 5 hours but not critical - shake it once in a while to see if it has set. The longer, the more tart it will be. I put the jars in about an inch of water. I don't know if that is important.
Luci loves it and so do we. She gets about 3T. for her bedtime snack. If I forget she gently bumps me with her nose. She always has perfect poops  and very little tearing - no stains.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

The brand I have is by Dannon- it's plain flavored and just called Greek Yogurt. I got it at Walmart. It was the only Greek one that didnt come in a huge container. I wanted to start off with a small one in case she didn't like it.
She LOVES it! I give her spoonful one time a day.
This type happens to be fat free- next time I will see if I can find one with more fat as she could use a little meat on her bones!
Oh, and it has 6grams of sugar.
EDITED TO ADD- the 6grams of sugar is for the entire 5.3oz container- with her only getting a spoonfull at a time I am not too concerned w/the sugar content.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks so much for this, I started Sir Winston on it today and he did eat it very well.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for the before & after photos, Heather. That is impressive!

Anne, I used to make my own yogurt years ago but had a yogurt maker. I did do it in the oven, too, when I wanted to make a larger quantity. It is great to have it fresh with no preservatives or additives - except what you choose! I might have to try it again but I'll probably be lazy and buy some!


----------



## Julie

MopTop Havanese said:


> The brand I have is by Dannon- it's plain flavored and just called Greek Yogurt. I got it at Walmart. It was the only Greek one that didnt come in a huge container. I wanted to start off with a small one in case she didn't like it.
> She LOVES it! I give her spoonful one time a day.
> This type happens to be fat free- next time I will see if I can find one with more fat as she could use a little meat on her bones!
> Oh, and it has 6grams of sugar.
> EDITED TO ADD- the 6grams of sugar is for the entire 5.3oz container- with her only getting a spoonfull at a time I am not too concerned w/the sugar content.


Thank you Katie! Next time I am at Walmart I'm gonna see if I can find it for Quince. I'm willing to try it! :thumb:


----------



## trueblue

I love the fage greek yogurt with honey...yum! I've only given santos plain regular yogurt, and he loves it. I bet he'd like the Greek variety too.


----------



## galaxie

I LOVE Fage Greek Yogurt. YUM.


----------



## Kathie

Kim, does Santos have any tear stains using the regular plain yogurt?


----------



## Laurief

MY three have been on yogurt for a few years now, and Lily's tear staining has really gotten better. I always just gave organic low fat vanilla yogurt. If Greek yogurt has higher probotics, I might try that one. I give it once a day, about a Tbsp each. 
It is the one and only thing that I use to get fosters to eat - they just gobble it up!


----------



## jacqui

Wow, thanks for the tip! I eat Trader joe's greek yogurt all the time. Never thought to give it to the girls!


----------



## davetgabby

I agree with Heather, probiotics are very helpful . But I use suppliments , they are much higher in C.F.U.'s and much less calories. http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/M011151.htm


----------



## Sewcrazy64

Hello, everyone! I'm new to the forum. I've been reading for awhile, but this is my first post.

I'm so glad I found this thread because my Jaxon has started having staining problems recently. Jaxon is almost 3 years old and had never had any staining. About 2 months ago, I switched him from Iams Small Breed adult dry food (which he has eaten since age 1 yr.) to Science Diet i/d dry. About 2 weeks later, he started getting reddish brown stains under his eyes and around his mouth. He has a white face, so this looks terrible. After 2 months, the staining is really dark. Does anyone have thoughts on why this has happened? Should the Greek yogurt help with this type of staining?


----------



## Julie

I found Greek yogurt at Walmart! YIPPEE! There were actually a couple different kinds...Who knew?!?! :becky:


----------



## davetgabby

Sewcrazy64 said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new to the forum. I've been reading for awhile, but this is my first post.
> 
> I'm so glad I found this thread because my Jaxon has started having staining problems recently. Jaxon is almost 3 years old and had never had any staining. About 2 months ago, I switched him from Iams Small Breed adult dry food (which he has eaten since age 1 yr.) to Science Diet i/d dry. About 2 weeks later, he started getting reddish brown stains under his eyes and around his mouth. He has a white face, so this looks terrible. After 2 months, the staining is really dark. Does anyone have thoughts on why this has happened? Should the Greek yogurt help with this type of staining?


Welcome to the forum. Who knows for sure ,but food can possibly have something to do with it. Those two foods are generally not regarded as quality foods. The yogurt may help. I would try a better food first.


----------



## Pancake

We have the same problem with our new baby Luigi. He even has some on his beard which makes me suspect the water...going to try greek yogurt asap! Thanks!


----------



## whimsy

Luigi is a cutie!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

No knowledge about the Greek yogurt and staining so no comments in that regard.
Just want to say WELCOME to Sewcrazy64 & Jaxon and to Jessica and Luigi. Luigi is a doll - how old is he? And - No photo of Jaxon?? No worries - just kidding here - we KNOW one will soon be forthcoming, yes?


----------



## trueblue

Kathie said:


> Kim, does Santos have any tear stains using the regular plain yogurt?


He doesn't really have staining...or maybe it's just because his face is mostly black and I just can't tell. He LOVES the yogurt though...he gets some for dessert every night


----------



## Pancake

Thanks for the welcome! We love him to pieces! Luigi is 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Sewcrazy64

Thank you, everyone, for the welcome and info. Photos? Yes, of both Jaxon and our little Havie girl, Suki. Must wait for hubby's help. I'm technologically challenged!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Jessica and Sewcrazy. If you don't post pictures, we come and take your Havs.


----------



## LilyMyLove

davetgabby said:


> Welcome Jessica and Sewcrazy. If you don't post pictures, we come and take your Havs.


Hahahaound:

I actually switched Lily's food from Fromm grain free Surf and Turf to Fromm Pork and Applesauce (for fall) and maybe that is why Lily has gotten tear staining. I always thought I was so lucky because she didnt get it at all, no it crops up under her eyes and a little mustache around her mouth, its really terrible looking and no amount of washing gets rid of it.

Im going to switch back to Surf and Turf and start topping with Greek Yogurt again (I did when she was a baby) and hopefully that will help!


----------



## Kathie

LilyMyLove said:


> Hahahaound:
> 
> I actually switched Lily's food from Fromm grain free Surf and Turf to Fromm Pork and Applesauce (for fall) and maybe that is why Lily has gotten tear staining. I always thought I was so lucky because she didnt get it at all, no it crops up under her eyes and a little mustache around her mouth, its really terrible looking and no amount of washing gets rid of it.
> 
> Im going to switch back to Surf and Turf and start topping with Greek Yogurt again (I did when she was a baby) and hopefully that will help!


I think the right food can make all the difference in the world. When I got Abby on a better quality food her eyes quit running and that really helped the tear staining!


----------



## davetgabby

Kathie said:


> I think the right food can make all the difference in the world. When I got Abby on a better quality food her eyes quit running and that really helped the tear staining!


here here, :whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom

Welcome Jessica and Luigi! I think our Havs are the same age!! Tillie was born June, 12th! We are new to the board and looking forward to getting to know everyone!

We have been giving Tillie a tbsp of Greek yogurt every evening for about a week now (since I read this thread!) and haven't seen any change in the tear staining, yet... but she LOVES, L.O.V.E.S. the yogurt and I feel good knowing it is good for her too!!


----------



## TilliesMom

wow, I didn't know their food affected the tear staining.
Tillie has been on Taste of the Wild, the prairie formula, it is what her breeder started her on... does anyone know if this food could be adding to her tear stains and super weepy eyes?? is there a food someone could recommend to help with this? or does just depending on the dog?


----------



## davetgabby

TilliesMom said:


> wow, I didn't know their food affected the tear staining.
> Tillie has been on Taste of the Wild, the prairie formula, it is what her breeder started her on... does anyone know if this food could be adding to her tear stains and super weepy eyes?? is there a food someone could recommend to help with this? or does just depending on the dog?


Food can definitely affect this. Who makes Taste of the Wild? To guess which type of food might help would be difficult. Every dog is different when it comes to certain ingredients. I stay away from telling what food people should try. I might be safe in saying that the less processed foods are better. Molly had some staining years ago when she was on a good (Evo) food, kibble. When we went to Sabine at Better Dog Care (a nutritonist) we went to canned food which is much better for us. And it seems that the stains disappeard about that same time. Watch out for the treats. A lot of them are garbage.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

You are so right Dave my girl Misty LOVES cheep treats with lots of dye in them!!!!! I don't use Evo any more because my vet suggested (just mentioned) that Orijen might be a better fit for my older allergy dog and the other dogs could eat it too. We go to training and I cook chicken treats with curry to get the girl's interst yet, if I brought out the cheapest treat full of dyes and everything else,that would be the one she wants!!!!! But her face is white!!!!! Each dog is so different!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Yeah Robbie, don't you just love those green and red dog cookies that you see in the big box stores at Christmas. ? 
Red 40 (artificial color) 
The color additive FD&C Red No. 40 is principally the disodium salt of 6-hydroxy-5-[(2-methoxy-5-methyl-4-sulfophenyl)azo]-2-naphthalenesulfonic acid.

The most widely used food dye. While this is one of the most-tested food dyes, the key mouse tests were flawed and inconclusive. An FDA review committee acknowledged problems, but said evidence of harm was not "consistent" or "substantial." Like other dyes, Red 40 is used mainly in junk foods. Personally I'd rather avoid this ingredient and err on the side of caution. Sabine Contraras ,Better Dog Care.

Not to mention the blue's and yellow's.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Dave, You really made me laugh!!!! This is so true!!! I also look to see the red dye in all the dog things!!!!! Miss priss loves anything with Red 40 and people ALWAYS give these as dog presents!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Yeah ,and they're so well preserved that the stores can bring them out again next year to try and sell them again. HYHYHT ?


----------



## TilliesMom

YES, we have totally noticed that the treats are full of JUNK! it's crazy, we decided for now to just use bits of cooked chicken, and cheese for training because we can't find any "treats" that are GOOD for her. Any suggestions??
Taste of the Wild is made by "Diamond" ... apparently there was a recall about 9 months ago on thier food... I am researching that right now...
So thankful for this forum!! eace:


----------



## davetgabby

TilliesMom said:


> YES, we have totally noticed that the treats are full of JUNK! it's crazy, we decided for now to just use bits of cooked chicken, and cheese for training because we can't find any "treats" that are GOOD for her. Any suggestions??
> Taste of the Wild is made by "Diamond" ... apparently there was a recall about 9 months ago on thier food... I am researching that right now...
> So thankful for this forum!! eace:


Certainly home made treats are the best. You can get some good ones in the small specialty stores Not sure of the names of your U.S. stores ,but generally the big box stores ,at least here in Canada, don't carry anything but junk. Ask the service people for something with no additives ,as close to unprocessed as possible. Your food looks pretty good at the glance I took. Keep in mind ,kibble is still not on the upper scale of things. Here's a guide that Sabine uses to rate food types.

"but in my opinion it's best if people stick to feeding the least processed food they can afford. In approximate order this would be, from worst to best: 
dry kibble, 
wet foods (can/pouch or whatever other container), 
dehydrated (e.g Honest Kitchen), 
freeze dried (e.g. Stella & Chewie's, Nature's Variety), 
frozen (cooked or raw), 
home prepared cooked or raw.


----------

